# Bachforellen und Äschen in MV



## volkerm (19. September 2010)

Hallo,

wohne etwas westlich von Stralsund; nahe dem Anglerparadies.
Eines fehlt noch: eine verwunschene Au bzw. ein Bach zum Salmonidenfischen im Umkreis von etwa 90 Autominuten.
Wer hat Rat?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Lenkers (19. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellen und Äschen in MV*

Im Zweifel das LAV Gewässerverzeichnis...:m

Äschen sind aber per 1.1.2010 bis auf weiteres in MV ganzjährig geschont. Und die paar Bafo´s sind auch erst wieder ab 1.4. frei beangelbar...


----------



## volkerm (23. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellen und Äschen in MV*

Hallo,

das Verzeichnis kenne ich.
Scheint schwierig zu werden...

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Lenkers (23. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellen und Äschen in MV*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Scheint schwierig zu werden...
> 
> ...



Ja, und die Berechtigung für die Fliefi-Strecken kostet 60 euro extra (quasi für ein halbes Jahr) und das nur bei den paar Metern Flussstrecke...
Lieber an die viiiiielen Seen ran oder Ostsee.


----------



## volkerm (24. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellen und Äschen in MV*

Ja, Ostsee können wir auch.
Schau mal in die Hitparaden unter Meerforelle...

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Skyliner (17. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen und Äschen in MV*

Meine Güte, das war schnell aufgegeben.
Ihr kennt Gunnar Schade?
Die Forellen, die er für die Esox in die Kamera hält stammen aus Mecklenburg Vorpommern.
Sie dich doch einfach mal am nächstgelegen Bach um. Am besten dort wo niemand sonst im Traum daran denken würde zu angeln. Ich versuch das dieses Jahr auch, mal schauen ob uns eine Überraschung erwartet. |supergri


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellen und Äschen in MV*



Skyliner schrieb:


> *Meine Güte, das war schnell aufgegeben.*
> Ihr kennt Gunnar Schade?
> Die Forellen, die er für die Esox in die Kamera hält stammen aus Mecklenburg Vorpommern.
> Sie dich doch einfach mal am nächstgelegen Bach um. Am besten dort wo niemand sonst im Traum daran denken würde zu angeln. Ich versuch das dieses Jahr auch, mal schauen ob uns eine Überraschung erwartet. |supergri



hier oben im norden, sind die bafos halt nicht so üppig vorhanden
und deshalb hängts keiner an die große glocke


----------

